# ابناء صموئيل النبى



## +ماريا+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه  ربنا لم يعاقب صموئيل النبى 
ولم يذكر الكتاب المقدس ان الله عاقب اولاده 
فى حين ان الله عاقب عالى الكاهن واولاده  بالموت 
هل السبب ان خطية ابناء صموئيل كانت اقل من خطية
 ابناء عالى الكاهن


----------



## aymonded (9 سبتمبر 2013)

سلام لكِ يا أختي، هناك فرق بين عالي وصموئيل، عالي لم يردع أولاده بل كلمهم فقط برخاوة مع أنهم عملوا فعل فاضح وأهانوا مقدسات الله وكل هذا يستحق القضاء والموت، مع أن لو ارتكب الشعب اي من تلك الحماقات، أو أي شخص آخر كان نفذ فيه الحكم، لأنهم كانوا يزنون والعقوبة واضحة لكن عالي لم يردعهم وتركهم ولم يحكم عليهم مثلما ما يحكم على الشعب:
+ فلماذا تدوسون ذبيحتي وتقدمتي التي أمرت بها في المسكن *وتُكرم بنيك* عليَّ لكي تسمنوا انفسكم بأوائل كل تقدمات إسرائيل شعبي... اقضي على بيته إلى الأبد من أجل الشرّ الذي يعلم أن بنيه قد أوجبوا به اللعنة على أنفسهم ولم يردعهم. (صموئيل الأول 2: 29؛ 3: 13)

أما عن أولاد صموئيل فالوضع يختلف، لأنهم لم يزنوا أو يهينوا مقدسات الله، لكنهم عوجوا القضاء فقط بسبب المركز اللي وصلوا له:
+ و لم يسلك ابناه في طريقه بل مالا وراء المكسب وأخذا رشوة وعوجا القضاء ...

ولو عدنا للشريعة سنجد الحكم الصحيح في مثل تلك الحالات، لأن الحالة الأولى التي لابناء عالي تستحق الموت، أما الثانية لابناء صموئيل تستحق العزل...
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا  لك استاذى  الغالى 
اللى فهتمه  ان خطية اولاد عالى كانت شريره 
وفى الناموس تستحق الرجم وطبعا هو عمل بشع 
يزنون امام باب خيمة الاجتماع غير اللى كان ياخدوه 
من الذبيحه المقدمه لله 
لكن اولاد صموئيل النى كانت مجرد رشوه
 وقام صموئيل النبى على حسب ما تم فهمه منن الكتاب المقدس 
بعزلهم من القضاء كعقاب لهم 
ميرسى كتير استاذى ربنا يباركك


----------



## aymonded (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أختي العزيزة في كنيسة الله الحي آمين​


----------

